# Anyrail



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

What are the advantages to purchasing the full anyrail 
program.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the moment you start using it you will realise the benefit of purchasing the full version, hehe 
(or perhaps not)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I used the Anyrail demo for several months, but decided to bite the bullet and go for the full package. I felt it was worth it, and still do. I kept running out of track with the 50-section limit the demo has.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanx guys i bit the bullet and bought it just learning the basics for now


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Smart move---you'll enjoy it!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

so i've been playing around with the program.
can you guys see any majir problems with this layout


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The only thing I would draw your attention to is your elevation. You seem to have a 4.2% grade immediately below your forest on the left; that's a pretty steep climb and even harder on a curve. It's your layout and you know what your engine can pull, but an elevated crossing usually requires a straight run to gain elevation quickly or a slow rate of climb on a curve. You might want to build a quick mock-up of just that section of your layout and test it, if you're not sure.


One afterthought: if it turns out your engine cannot make that climb pulling cars, your Anyrail just paid for itself cost avoidance for the materials and labor to redo the layout!


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanx Reckers. i thought i had it set to 3% grade warning but i guess i that i didn't work.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem---glad to help.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

i think i fixed it what do you think


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks better. I'd still consider doing a rough mockup, though, before building. Just lay some track with that curve and the elevation: run it up a flat board at the right height, and see if your locomotive slips or not. It's a nuisance, but not nearly as big a one as tearing up landscaping, you know?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ton,

You might consider saving your layout plan as a jpg image (or similar) to post here, so that other members (like me) who don't have AnyRail might be able to offer some comment on your proposed setup.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

I thought straightening the upper curve would increase pulling power by decreasing the friction caused by the long S-curves.










I am just learning how to design layouts with Anyrail and I do have WinRail as well; both have complementary features that are missing in each respectively. Anyrail is much more intuitive while WinRail shows short circuits and 3D layouts. Then I take the finished layout into XtraCAD to run a train.

I have designed a similar folded dog bone but with 22" and 24" radius curves.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

IGM,

Is that Ton's layout (or a slightly modified version of that) you've posted above? I can't tell from the jpg which sections are inclined (in which direction), but be careful about the topography required to tuck in that tunnel section (upper right) within a mountain. In judging from the jpg image, I suspect you'll need rather steep mountain faces to be able to to that, coupled with the other tracked tucked nearby at a tighter radius. Not being critical here, but just want to make sure you think about the 3D spacial layout.

I assume we're talking HO here. I built a somewhat-similar (but simple) folded dog bone on my HO layout. I used a combination of 18" and 22" curves. Works nicely, though my max grade is about 3.5% ... a bit steep, but OK for my purposes.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1897&catid=member&imageuser=2267

In considering the river/lake idea, above, you guys might want to look at Bman's version of that ... he did a really nice job sculpting the river ravine ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4814

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey tj, it is tom's layout, I just straightened out the top elevating curve with the two consecutive bridges. That curve had two small opposing curves that would have increased the friction on his ascending train, slowing it down.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanx guys. i had a major computer problem and have lost this file so i'll be 
trying again. i 'll take into acount these ideas


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

here is your amended layout with my revisions...


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanx ig.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> thanx ig.


You are welcome...


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

*The latest creation*

so i added to the layout (plan)


sorry can't figure out how to change file type


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

First, I would like to thank you guys for putting me on to this software. It is very easy to use and I bought the full version, and am very happy with it.

Below is what I was able to do.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Buck,

So what are we looking at there? Two different gauges? HO and O ??? Can you clarify?

If at all possible, you might want to avoid having a left curve run directly into a right curve, as you do (on both sides) of your side-ways T layout, at the neck of the T. It'd be much better to have a straight section inbetween for a smoother car motion transition. 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> so i added to the layout (plan)
> 
> 
> sorry can't figure out how to change file type


Hey TONOFFUN80, I did for you as well as uploaded it for you, linking here, too. I also included the elevations.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Buck,
> 
> So what are we looking at there? Two different gauges? HO and O ??? Can you clarify?
> 
> ...


What you have is 2 different types of HO track. what appears to be larger is Life Like. The smaller is Atlas 100. They are not interconnected at this time. Life Like has 24" Radius and the Atlas has 18" Radius. This is my start. I plan on having an L shaped layout when I get all done. I know never all done. But need to do allot of building. I have only been working since January on this layout. Just got 4 GP3 Santa Fe Loco's which I have to modify to DCC. But it is now hunting season and as you know all other activity stops until the end of hunting season.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Buck.

Hunting season, huh? A buck for Buck?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks, Buck.
> 
> Hunting season, huh? A buck for Buck?
> 
> ...


That's right. A Buck after a buck.  Right now I have 5 does out in the back yard. They come afternoon about this time. The bucks are not following them yet so the rut hasn't started yet. Saturday is a doe day I may put one in the freezer Saturday.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mmmmmm!!!!! Lil Bambi Snackcakes!


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

i feel with the demo of anyrail that it never is even with the pieces im allowed am i missing something or can you only change it in the full version?
thanks


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

didn't know where to put this but in the box of stuff i bought off axel
there was a marklin central control 6029. does anyone know anything about these units


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

would marklin 6029 be dcc. i opened up one of the rs3 ibought and it looks like there is a small circuit board at the end of the light braket. i will get the pictures up tommorow

PS the board is only about 3/4 to 1" long


----------



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

It looks good, just make sure you have enough room for the engine to clear underneath the bridge. I don't know if you are using N-scale, or O-scale. Good job on fixing the slope problem. The only problem with AnyRail is that there isn't a message that comes up and tells you that you've exceeded the 3% climb. Instead, it only highlights it red and can sometimes go undetected.

Update: Oh, well, I think you should be OK since you are using HO. I didn't realize that.


----------

